

Goodbye, Ctrl-S - nlawalker
https://medium.com/@jeffjarvis/8f424e463dbe

======
nlawalker
Working in traditional document-driven software with a good autosave
implementation is like using v2.5 of a really bad source control system.

In v1, before autosave, the system only kept one commit, but you could choose
when to do it.

V2 let you commit when you want but also committed for you automatically,
which is nice, but hopefully you don't want to revert changes.

V2.5 is like v2 except that it keeps a few of the older commits. The
usefulness of this feature is almost completely eliminated by the fact that
the _software_ decides which commits to keep, not the user.

When you think about it that way, it's insane to think that it's the normal
mode of operation. The technology and concepts to fix it already exist; the
only reason we don't have anything better is because no one has figured out
the right user experience.

